# I just bought a new switchblade.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Since former Governor Scott Walker made switchblades legal over a year ago, I started looking for a usable example. In my youth, I carried the typical 6-inch blade stiletto, and some of the cops I spoke to claimed a knife wasn't worth their time for an arrest. The older I got I started to carry Godfathers and Godsons.

But I always like the looks of a Sicilian stiletto. But I also wanted a knife I could use. The knife below is good solid knife, with a strong action and a razor sharp blade. It's called an Ebony Piccolo, and I got it from Josh at PVK.

It slips into any pocket, and frankly it's just as much a defensive tool as its big brothers.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty, but with as many knives as I have and a $110 price tag I won't be buying one. (I did go look it up after I saw the picture though) Let us know how it holds up, I was not familiar with the blade material they had listed for it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice. I carry a Kershaw spring assisted opening knife. Very fast opening with a flick of the tab. I think I paid around $25 or so. The blade is a little thin for a tool for heavy work but I keep it razor sharp as a "get off me" in the fur ball or where I can't carry a pistol.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I do the same thing. I carry a Kershaw Spline which opens similar to a switchblade to those who don't use knives.

For me, this was more than just a "spring." I hadn't owned a traditional switchblade in several years, and I was looking for a smaller rendition. The Piccolo does it all for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Give the new Governor time and another loss at the State Supreme court level , That knife will be a crime again. Coming sooner than you think.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just looked at some cheap switchblades, they are commonly sold here, and these were on display on a table. He wanted too much for one though, I can get a spring assist CRKT for what he was charging.


----------

